# My Dewlaps



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi all just a few pics of my dewlaps i bred this year, these are a flying pigeon but i do show a few to. I have 2 types of dewlap adana and mfatel these pigeons dive real fast and are great to watch 

http://picasaweb.google.com/minipaul7/Dewlaps2010#


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! Those are really beautiful birds, Paul!!

Many thanks for posting and letting us see them!

With that many, you are a busy man!

Sending you and your feathered ones ALL THE BEST...

with Love, Hugs and Scritches from

Shi and the gang: MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi matey hope your well? long time we spoke  Thanks for the comments, and did you not see the post from yesterday my lahore pics ? take a look if now.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful birds, they almost look like homers from certain angles. What does this breed do actually? Are they for show or are they a performing breed? Sorry for my lack of knowledge. I would google it but I think it's best to here it from an actual owner/breeder.

Thanks - Henry


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi they are a flying diving breed form turkey and syria, adana (turkey) mfatel (syria) well thats what i been told  only started to keep them this year and still learning best way to fly them. Will say they are very fast when they dive, Take a look on u tube there a few vids of them there


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Checked some you tube videos and that's pretty amazing how they dive at such high speeds. Do they fly around the loft for a bit and then dive or do the go for it right away? Sorry for all the questions....


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I love your blue bars, redbars, and blacks. I like the way they have that little flap on their chins.


----------



## bradish (Sep 25, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments  the little flap is the dewlap, and they will fly for some time before diving. I got to learn how to train them because with training they will dive on command


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh wow, they will dive on command! That's very cool!


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

With good training yes they will  its great if a halk comes for them you can call them down fast


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

mini paul said:


> With good training yes they will  its great if a halk comes for them you can call them down fast


I would love to see that play out! Now I'm beginning to want a pair even more!


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Well best of luck with that mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

they are truely an interesting breed ,thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow! Pretty birds! Their face seems to be the giveaway for this breed.

How long can they stay in the air? Long time ago I was thinking of getting one like this or some Doneks or even Oriental rollers because of my hawk problems, but I don't know if their diving ability can help them against hawk that may just be waiting for them to come down. Now for falcon that might help! What is your take?


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Well i have had mine flying for over 1 hour on a good day, then on a bad day about ten mins. Once you get them flying you have cracked it, the fun starts when you try to train them as i will find out next year


----------



## Calidewlaps (Dec 3, 2013)

*Syrian Dewlaps ( Blue Bar Earrings )*

Hello,

I'm a breeder in Northern, California I have some Syrian Blue Bar Earrings! If you're interested please let me know thanks


Farhad


----------

